# French Cleat Tool Wall



## Bigg081 (Mar 7, 2021)

I wanted to be like all those fancy YouTubers with their French Cleat Tool Walls. You know the ones with all their Woodpeckers tools. I thought it would be funny to only put one Woodpeckers tool on there and take a picture. Lol.
Having a 1200 sqft basement shop is a real blessing, but I don’t want to drill a ton of holes in the concrete. I only have a few spots where there are some studs to mount too. I figure an 8’ x 30” wall is a good start. 
I’ll share some more photos as I make more mounts and add additional tools.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 6 | Way Cool 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 7, 2021)

Shane, ça a l'air vraiment bien.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bigg081 (Mar 8, 2021)

ripjack13 said:


> Shane, ça a l'air vraiment bien.


Merci j'apprécie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Parks (Mar 8, 2021)

Shane,
I have one of those little squares as well, that’s one I could afford. Nice storage wall. jim

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Mar 8, 2021)

going to do something similar in my new shop. Seen a couple of versions but like them!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigg081 (Mar 8, 2021)

JR Parks said:


> Shane,
> I have one of those little squares as well, that’s one I could afford. Nice storage wall. jim


I have a few more of their products and have a few on order as well. Woodpeckers is such high quality, made in America and a lifetime guarantee! I also think they are a bit over priced, but probably worth it when you compare them to others. The One Time Tools is a GENIUS marketing plan. I hope they bring a few of those items back around or put them into their full time lineup. Their facility is only about 30 mins from me, here in Ohio.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gdurfey (Mar 8, 2021)

That is a great thing about their tools. If you think about the "lifetime" aspect, they probably are reasonably priced. At my age, just not sure of value...…...well, I feel that age anyway...…….

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bigg081 (Mar 9, 2021)

Added a few more items today. Damn day job gets in the way of what’s really important!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Bigg081 (Mar 12, 2021)

Designed and built a few of the plane holders.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Bigg081 (Mar 13, 2021)

Finished the plane holders. Didn’t go crazy with making the pretty but I did probably over engineer them a bit. They are very sturdy.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## rob3232 (Mar 13, 2021)

Looks great! This would compliment your wall also?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 13, 2021)

Man, sorry I missed this thread, very cool indeed.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigg081 (Mar 13, 2021)

rob3232 said:


> Looks great! This would compliment your wall also?
> 
> View attachment 205130


Little guy is neat! He’d need a special holder.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigg081 (Mar 15, 2021)

Done for now. I have a few more items on back order that will be added and maybe a few saws but I and happy with how everything has worked out so far.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 15, 2021)

Nice job and I like it. Well done sir.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 15, 2021)

Bigg081 said:


> Done for now. I have a few more items on back order that will be added and maybe a few saws but I and happy with how everything has worked out so far.
> 
> View attachment 205281


That does look like a nice flexible system. Also reminds me of shoe displays, back when I went shopping for them 15 or so years ago.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 15, 2021)

I want me some of them woodpeckers squares and rules.


----------



## Bigg081 (Mar 16, 2021)

woodtickgreg said:


> I want me some of them woodpeckers squares and rules.


They are REALLY nice. Little features here and there that make things easier.


----------



## Gdurfey (Mar 16, 2021)

And Shane, you are right; they really make that wall pretty!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bigg081 (Jan 22, 2022)

Update:
A few added items and feel like I’m running out of space. I’m considering moving it to another area where I can use the floor to ceiling space.
The saws are hanging in this manner temporarily. I plan to make a saw till that will hang lower like the cordless tool storage.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jan 22, 2022)

Bigg081 said:


> Update:
> A few added items and feel like I’m running out of space. I’m considering moving it to another area where I can use the floor to ceiling space.
> The saws are hanging in this manner temporarily. I plan to make a saw till that will hang lower like the cordless tool storage.
> View attachment 221237


Why move? Why not just build another cleat wall to go with that?


----------



## Bigg081 (Jan 22, 2022)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Why move? Why not just build another cleat wall to go with that?


Definitely a possibility. But I feel like I may want all of these type tools in one area. Still undecided though.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jan 22, 2022)

Surely you can find something to hang on this wall...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JonathanH (Jul 17, 2022)

That is a well organized wall! I did a smaller version on the upper back wall of the garage. It is a great way to store tools and find them quickly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Jul 18, 2022)

Man, that would look good on a living room wall! Nice. And no where else but Texas would one see door corner trim blocks with a Star!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JonathanH (Jul 18, 2022)

@Mike Hill , you really have an eye for the details! The trim around that door was replaced about 5 years ago when the garage was gutted & insulated. I'm not sure if my wife has noticed that yet.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike Hill (Jul 19, 2022)

Also digging (is an old man allowed to use that word?) that copper Craftsman 150 (I guess) drill press. What's the story on that baby?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gdurfey (Jul 19, 2022)

Mike Hill said:


> Also digging (is an old man allowed to use that word?) that copper Craftsman 150 (I guess) drill press. What's the story on that baby?


reminds me of the newer Kitchen Aid mixers in the vintage colors..........

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JonathanH (Jul 19, 2022)

Mike Hill said:


> Also digging (is an old man allowed to use that word?) that copper Craftsman 150 (I guess) drill press. What's the story on that baby?


@Mike Hill an ol' feller is entitled to use the metaphor of his choosing without any back talk from whippersnapper standing in the corner. 

That is, in fact, a Craftsman 150 drill press of the vintage 1966. Found a few years back in a shed in fair original condition with all of its original parts as far as I can tell. Having been stored in an outer building for at least a few years it did run well but not as smoothly as it should.

It got a complete breakdown. New bearings. New belt. All of the bare metal parts were soaked in Evaporust, sanded thru the grits, and then buffed to a high shine. The column was a challenge. It got chucked in between 2 small lathes mounted end to end on a sheet of plywood for sanding / polishing after Evaporust. The lathes didn't really have enough power nor grip on the column to spin it much so a lot of hand work. There are still a few small pits from the rust on it but you'll have to look hard to find them.

The original paint on the head was dark gray. The copper color that was on the 150's just a few years earlier added some color to the shop tools yet kept the vintage vibe.

The motor was fine after cleaning out the dirt dobber nests and insects. This drill press now operates as smoothly and easily as any that I have ever used, and I dare say, better than most of the new ones available in the lower to mid-price range.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------

